# Gentlemen, Makeup or No Makeup?



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

How do you like your women? I met a guy today who said he doesn't like makeup on women, so I wonder what the consensus is.

I personally prefer a natural face or natural looking makeup. It's always a bit of a flop when a woman takes off her makeup and you wanna scream in horror.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

The problem is that a lot of guys will confuse natural looking makeup for no makeup.

I'm not a male but I only use eye makeup. Lighting up the eyes can make a huge difference.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Voted for no makeup because I'm going to have to see them without it eventually. It's better to get used to their natural face and then appreciate special occasions when they put on makeup, than to get used to a face with makeup and be surprised when you see what they actually look like. If not wearing makeup was the norm, everyone would be used to it and it wouldn't be such a big deal. But anyway, as for makeup, I like light makeup that just lightly accentuates the natural features, not to the point where you look like a totally different person.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

natural


----------



## Desaturated (Dec 15, 2012)

A woman that looks attractive without makeup is a 10 to me.


----------



## FabiusMaximus (Dec 15, 2012)

I think girls look absolutely fine without makeup. In fact, it's a pretty unique thing to do nowadays. Light makeup always looks good aswell.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Desaturated said:


> A woman that looks attractive without makeup is a 10 to me.


Agreed.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

no makeup.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

No makeup, personally, but beggars can't be choosers, so really my vote is quite irrelevant :| I'll take anything remotely decent provided she comes with a good personality nowadays.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Makeup makes most girls prettier, just don't overdo it..


----------



## Wohwoh (Mar 7, 2012)

Not a fan of makeup but I don't mind a little. I just don't like it if it's WAY too obvious. I pretty much like everything natural but some things are whatever. Like tatoos don't usually bother me that much.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

None or very light makeup.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

No make-up.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

All of the above


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It depends. If you're going out to a social function where you're wearing a gown, then a little make-up helps to accentuates your beauty and is part of the outfit. If you're going to the gym and you're decked out in full make-up, then chances are you're going to look more clownish than pretty.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i think it can be pretty but in general it's an abdominal waste of money, and it would kind of pain me to see that waste and expenditure, so i would prefer whatever is the cheapest you can do - none would be welcomed. (i understand for some careers and so on you have to have it and it can actually be a _good_ investment of capital, so then it's totally cool, but if it's just functioning as an antidote to insecurities, than i would try to find a cheaper antidote! but if an alternative antidote could not be found, than make-up is okay too as long as it's not really outrageous and stresses our finances terribly).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No makeup only works if you are naturally pretty. If you have bad skin, small eyes, weird eyebrows, etc. you need makeup to compete with other women.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love makeup. I love putting on a full face (with the exception of foundation, it irritates me skin). Except for my eyes, which I love doing different looks so it can be more subtle or it can be really stand-out, you can't tell a lot of it. Maybe lipstick and lip gloss is noticeable. Everything else, done right, simply enhances and it's far from clownish. Most natural makeup looks have a **** ton of makeup on.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know how women get lipstick to stick. I always end up eating it within an hour or so.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I use MAC and it stays on really well. Sometimes 6 hours later it's still on decently enough. I use a natural shade too, usually, so if it fades it's not noticeable like red would be. Lip gloss though, I never get that to stay more than 2 hours.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

sorrwel said:


> The problem is that a lot of guys will confuse natural looking makeup for no makeup.
> 
> I'm not a male but I only use eye makeup. Lighting up the eyes can make a huge difference.


I agree! Most of the girls who guys say are pretty without makeup are at least wearing a little. And another thing, I hate it when people assume that how much makeup you wear directly relates to your confidence level. I just LOVE makeup, it's a passion of mine, and I enjoy doing it and learning new techniques, etc. Obviously there are some girls who use makeup to cover up but others just see it as an art form. So I just think it's unfair when people say "no girls should wear makeup." I get that it's supposed to be about embracing natural beauty but whether or not a girl wants to wear makeup is her choice and I think people should respect that.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^I agree. Or if you wear a lot of it, it's called clownish (*ahem* poll). Clownish is when it's poorly applied and the person doesn't know what they're doing.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

no make up

but it depends

some girls look better in make up

but nothing to fancy......

make up around the eye lids are nice sometimes


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends on what she looks like 

If a girl looks attractive "enough" w/o makeup, I'd prefer she didn't wear it at all.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

The options go from "light or natural looking makeup" to "clown face" :/

I like girls with lots of makeup, it makes them so pretty!










I don't mind when a girl doesn't wear makeup, but I really like it when a girl makes herself all pretty with makeup and jewelry and done up hair and all that. :yes Why not? It accentuates her beauty.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

light make up preferably, but if shes not comfortable with that i would understand whether she prefered wearing alot of make up or none at all... as long as shes nice to me


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I once knew a girl who wore enough makeup to make a clown jealous. She looked like David Bowie in the Life on Mars video. It did not make her look more attractive. There's a line somewhere there.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/slideshow/en...akeup-katherine-heigl-kim-kardashian/#slide=1


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't really care, but generally I'm more attracted to women without makeup.
I have a soft spot for the red lipstick Bettie Page look, though.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

"clown" face refers to alot of makeup, not necessarily messy or poorly done. Let's not take things so literally, folks.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Dita said:


> Why the options are either natural make up or clown face? You can have more make up than in natural/light look and it still doesn't mean it will look like clown face.


This. Poll is rigged. Make up can be light because you only have mascara on or because it _looks_ light, with pale colours etc(even if the person has foundation, powder, mascara, pale-shaded lipstick/eyeshadow etc ). The same goes for "heavy" makeup. I usually only wear mascara, foundation and a natural-looking lipstick, but if I put on red lipstick people automatically assume that you're wearing more make up, even if you're not. It's a bit vague what people actually mean by light and "clownish" make up. How it is or how it looks?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

From my experiences, I have met more guys who like a girl in subtle make up.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

whattothink said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/slideshow/en...akeup-katherine-heigl-kim-kardashian/#slide=1


In half of the ''no-makeup'' photos the celebrities were actually wearing light makeup. I think you have to wear makeup to train yourself to spot it on other people.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

lyric said:


> How do you like your women? I met a guy today who said he doesn't like makeup on women, so I wonder what the consensus is.
> 
> I personally prefer a natural face or natural looking makeup. It's always a bit of a flop when a woman takes off her makeup and you wanna scream in horror.


I dont like women with make up on. They look dumb as hell, like clowns or something. I also don't like when women try to act like they aren't human - the uppity ones struttin around. I saw one trip on the steps in high school, funniest **** ever. Real women trip over their feet, have bad hair days, get gas, eat full meals and can take a joke.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

Even heavy makeup can look good if you find the right balance and don't overdo everything.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

A little make up is fine.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Shinichi said:


> Even heavy makeup can look good if you find the right balance and don't overdo everything.


lol "heavy" makeup means it's overdone.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Makeup is not only NOT attractive on women, but it's an unattractive concept as well. An intellectual turn off.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

The vast majority of men who claim to prefer no make-up usually have unrealistic expectations of what women ought to look like without it. Translates to something like "I'd rather women wouldn't wear make-up, provided they have perfect skin, nice lips and no bags under their eyes. 

I like it if it's used subtly. Foundation, mascara, maybe a little eyeliner. It varies, of course, but I'm pretty attracted to the ability to use it well, and in moderation, because of the artistic aspect.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hadron said:


> Seeing females wearing makeup makes me sad.


Does seeing females with shaved legs make you feel the same way?



Steve French said:


> I once knew a girl who wore enough makeup to make a clown jealous. She looked like David Bowie in the Life on Mars video. It did not make her look more attractive. There's a line somewhere there.


I think you people who poke fun at girls who wear their make-up badly should try putting on make-up yourselves. I'd like to see what your faces look like for the first few dozen times you do it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

kiirby said:


> The vast majority of men who claim to prefer no make-up usually have unrealistic expectations of what women ought to look like without it. Translates to something like "I'd rather women wouldn't wear make-up, provided they have perfect skin, nice lips and no bags under their eyes.


^^^ *THIS.*

I don't see a lot of girls around that wear too much makeup. Sometimes I wear a tiny bit of eyeliner/mascara, but usually I wear nothing. If I wear anything more than subtle or minimal makeup, I look like a baby prostitute. :lol


----------



## Schemilix (Dec 15, 2012)

Eh, gotta say I'm an addict to make up! But I dislike women that just slap it on, especially the 'bronze look' or 'nude look', to me its ugly if you cover your lips and whole face in foundation, your skin won't be able to breathe thats for sure. And don't get me started on fake eyelashes... With my make up I put it on in a way that is natural looking for the skin.  I say learn your make up with grace then there are noooo problems. 

Guys also look good wearing eyeliner, I knew a guy who used tinted lipbalm for his dry lips, his girlfriend suggested it to him because his lips were so pale they lacked any colour and he never turned back! It was pretty damn cool to know that are guys who aren't afraid to try some make up to help their skin.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

I like the natural face of a woman. She doesnt have to be a doll for me all the time.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> From my experiences, I have met more guys who like a girl in subtle make up.


Yeah, I think that's what most prefer.
But really, when you love someone, they don't have to do much about it.
In a relationship, men get to fart in bed and women get to stop wearing makeup - it's a perfect system


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

lyric said:


> lol "heavy" makeup means it's overdone.


Not necessarily. Smokey eyes and nude lips are heavy makeup but I don't think it looks overdone.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

kiirby said:


> The vast majority of men who claim to prefer no make-up usually have unrealistic expectations of what women ought to look like without it. Translates to something like "I'd rather women wouldn't wear make-up, provided they have perfect skin, nice lips and no bags under their eyes.


Yeah, I think a lot of men do have unrealistic expectations. I find it mildly irritating when people profess to liking the 'natural look' and will give examples, when I can see that said look actually entails quite a bit of make-up, just applied in an understated way. Some lucky females do manage to look beautifully dewy and fresh-faced, make-up free, I'm sure, but many of us probably don't.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Milco said:


> Yeah, I think that's what most prefer.
> But really, when you love someone, they don't have to do much about it.
> In a relationship, men get to fart in bed and women get to stop wearing makeup - it's a perfect system


Women fart in bed too.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

It is a woman's right to wear makeup, to look better (in their opinion) and have fun with it and all that. Though if I approach a girl, I'm going to approach one that has zero to natural looking makeup, let the other guys have all the artsy makeup girls. I see how it's appropriate in older woman in which they get all wrinkly and all that.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm pro-makeup


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I guess I like light makeup.

I seriously hate women who have way too much (like a clown) because not only do a lot of guys like that type (perhaps not for a long term thing but they seem to give these types of women more looks or attention) so their ego's are sky high, but when all the makeup is off they are some of the ugliest women you could ever bump into.

Women with no makeup seem to be either tomboys (not my type) or are naturally stunning and only the best guys would have a chance.

Light makeup is the way, you get to see some of her natural beauty shine through, any bad points will be covered with the makeup, then by time shes comfortable enough to take her makeup off before going to bed with you, you would of fallen for her and could accept whatever she looks like underneath


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Depends on the woman.

I've seen some girls that I think are cute without makeup, and then I see them _with_ makeup, and my knees go weak!


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't care, as long as she has a face and a pulse.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I love makeup, it's like art


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

I like light makeup - little things done subtly that accentuates a girls features.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Must be the 100th thread on this topic. For me it's a little, love eyeliner, it's sexy but really as long as the girl was no unnaturally caking on makup it isn't going to make a difference if I find her attractive.

So yeah, light natural and some eyeliner


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

If ya need makeup, you aren't for me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

None of the guys in the thread would like me. But oh well, makeup is fantastic.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't wear make up.

But, some women wear it to just accessorize, to feel prettier, do it as a hobby or whatever. Are there some who take it over the top,though? Yes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

At the minimum I need to have mascara and eyeliner on before leaving the house. Feel weird and super ugly going out without it on. I don't care about clothes much at all though. I wear the same pair of jeans and jacket for 2 weeks. The hair is almost always in a ponytail. But makeup is essential.

I wonder if all these guys that hate makeup are also teetotalers.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Barette said:


> None of the guys in the thread would like me. But oh well, makeup is fantastic.


Oh I think you will find what people say and what the reality would be are two very different things.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Milco said:


> Yeah, I think that's what most prefer.
> But really, when you love someone, they don't have to do much about it.
> In a relationship, men get to fart in bed and women get to stop wearing makeup - it's a perfect system


I think in relationships people don't need to worry as much about looking perfect 24/7, I can be very lazy so people who see me often will catch me without make up!

But nobody farts in bed with me XD (at least not intentionally) particularly not guys who want to have sex with me. I think some things in relationships are better left discreet


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Unknown88 said:


> I think in relationships people don't need to worry as much about looking perfect 24/7, I can be very lazy so people who see me often will catch me without make up!
> 
> But nobody farts in bed with me XD (at least not intentionally) particularly not guys who want to have sex with me. I think some things in relationships are better left discreet


I can be pretty lazy as well, so I don't expect too much of others.
You look beautiful though, so don't have to worry too much about it 

But aww! That's like the greatest thing ever!
Maybe I could just do it after? Best of both worlds then


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Milco said:


> I can be pretty lazy as well, so I don't expect too much of others.
> You look beautiful though, so don't have to worry too much about it
> 
> But aww! That's like the greatest thing ever!
> Maybe I could just do it after? Best of both worlds then


Well you've made me laugh while getting ready for work XD

You would not want to unleash my wrath, especially not in such a situation! Behave yourself sir!


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

You must be disgusted by all the females around you then as there are a lot of gorgeous Israeli girls who wear makeup.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok, sorry I like to exaggerate. I don't put makeup on to attract anyone but to feel more confident about myself and not have to puke in my mouth every time I take a look in the mirror.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Makeup doesn't change a persons facial shape. That is what is seen at first glance to determine whether or not a person is attractive, not their skin. So the idea that someone thinks of themselves as unattractive, then puts some gunk on their face (in any amount) is making themselves look better?.. i just don't understand. I think it's denial.
But that level of insecurity is not attractive regardless, i'll never understand why so many women are on-board with this idea. Oh well, i don't have to date them.


----------



## tario (Dec 17, 2012)

Natural is always better, but makeup is fine. Within some degree of course. I hate bimbo stuff


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Makeup doesn't change a persons facial shape. That is what is seen at first glance to determine whether or not a person is attractive, not their skin. So the idea that someone thinks of themselves as unattractive, then puts some gunk on their face (in any amount) is making themselves look better?.. i just don't understand. I think it's denial.
> But that level of insecurity is not attractive regardless, i'll never understand why so many women are on-board with this idea. Oh well, i don't have to date them.


That's because you have no clue about makeup. Do you really think that the makeup industry would still exist if people wouldn't look better with makeup? Of course it doesn't transform a troll into a supermodel but it enhances the features in your face that are already attractive (i.e. makes your eyes look bigger, enhances your lips, yes it can even make your face look slimmer). I find it amusing that most men want women with no makeup on yet don't even take a glance at them when they don't wear any. And the last paragraph is quite rich coming from someone who is registered on an SA site.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Shinichi said:


> That's because you have no clue about makeup. Of course it doesn't transform a troll into a supermodel but it enhances the features in your face that are attractive (for example makes your eyes look bigger, enhances your lips, yes it can even make your face look slimmer). And the last paragraph coming from someone on an SA site is quite rich.


Well what you call enhancement i call in poor taste physically and mentally. To each her/his own. Sorry you think i'm so "rich".


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not sorry at all. I think it's hypocritical to find insecure girls unattractive when you're socially anxious yourself.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

sorrwel said:


> The problem is that a lot of guys will confuse natural looking makeup for no makeup.


exactly. they say they want no makeup but then they actually see you with no makeup and they're like, wtf happened to you?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Shinichi said:


> I'm not sorry at all. I think it's hypocritical to find insecure girls unattractive when you're socially anxious yourself.


I don't find insecurity unattractive until it crosses over into something totally different. Such as altering their appearance and being in denial so much that they actually think it's healthy or beneficial to their own mental state to do so.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

I think you are exaggerating. I'm not in denial about anything nor am I altering myself so much that noone recognizes me without makeup, I just prefer to to look better, that's all.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Shinichi said:


> I think you are exaggerating. I'm not in denial about anything *nor am I altering myself so much that noone recognizes me without makeup*, I just prefer to to look better, that's all.


I wouldn't imagine that most girls who wear makeup do alter themselves _that much_, but in my eyes it's the same concept whether it's just to "enhance" features or not. Sure i could potential miss out on a relationship with a nice girl because of this, but that's how i feel about it. I'm sure those ladies wouldn't be missing out on much themselves anyways. It's a win win.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I kind of like when girls wear eyeliner, but I don't like it when it's way overdone so I voted for "I prefer light or natural looking makeup"


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't understand this disrespect for wearing make-up or even regarding it as something no intellectually serious woman would partake in. It's ancient and universal. Thousands of years ago in Egypt and Babylon women painted their eyes with kohl and their lips and some men did too. What's wrong with taking the position that nature can be improved upon? Men are not very discerning in this regard, but I know for certain that slight cosmetic changes can have a profound effect on appearance. Skillfully defined eyes can change the overall effect of the face, the way you tweeze your eyebrows can change the way the shape of your face appears. Natural or not natural, all a man cares about is what is visually pleasing. If her face is visually pleasing without it he likes it, if it is more visually pleasing with it, he will prefer it.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

blc1 said:


> I don't understand this disrespect for wearing make-up or even regarding it as something no intellectually serious woman would partake in. It's ancient and universal. Thousands of years ago in Egypt and Babylon women painted their eyes with kohl and their lips and some men did too. What's wrong with taking the position that nature can be improved upon? Men are not very discerning in this regard, but I know for certain that slight cosmetic changes can have a profound effect on appearance. Skillfully defined eyes can change the overall effect of the face, the way you tweeze your eyebrows can change the way the shape of your face appears. Natural or not natural, all a man cares about is what is visually pleasing. If her face is visually pleasing without it he likes it, if it is more visually pleasing with it, he will prefer.


agreed. good makeup is an art form. and I don't think there's anything frivolous about valuing your appearance and wanting to feel confident in how you look.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

BKrakow said:


> agreed. good makeup is an art form. and I don't think there's anything frivolous about valuing your appearance and wanting to feel confident in how you look.


That's true but some people don't need makeup to feel confident.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

lyric said:


> That's true but some people don't need makeup to feel confident.


true, and I think that's awesome, but I also don't think there's anything wrong with using it to give you a little extra boost. also, some people were blessed with better skin than others.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't wear it, and it's because I don't want to get accustomed to it, have to take it off and then be disappointed. So I don't bother with it. I have no clue on how to put it on anyway, and I don't think it would improve anything.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

If I can still feel attraction after looking at a woman's face without makeup then that's good enough for me. Either no make up or light make up is my taste on women. Obviously make up does make a difference in appearance and it ****ing works well too which surprised the hell out of me a couple times! I never gave it much thought until I started dating and wondering why one moment to the next their faces looked different lol. Finally I put it all together...they were good at making it look like they weren't wearing make up


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Depends on the person as far as appearance is concerned.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I think a lot of people confuse well applied makeup for "no" makeup. I don't wear it everyday but I go through phases where I wear it more regularly. I definitely look better with it. But I'm lazy and like sleep so generally don't make the time to do more than throw on moisturizer in the morning.


----------

